# Trout Rod Split Grip Butt Wrap



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

This is an unknown model blank I got from FS4U out of their trash can blanks. Paid 8 bucks for it, but it's a beautiful blank. So far I haven't been able to identify it. I love the blank and can't wait to fish it. Did this tonight while waiting for clear coat to dry on another rod so I can get the guides wrapped. That one's a surprise though. This is an open sideways chevron wrap with size A Gudebrod NCP white, black, pale gold. Pretty simple, but it looks classy IMHO.  It's turning with the first coat of finish right now.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

That's a sweet looking wrap bass. Wish I had the patients for that work.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

nice job. WTG. red winding checks would look nice on that.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

NIce.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AirDown said:


> That's a sweet looking wrap bass. Wish I had the patients for that work.


Honestly, you'd be surprised how easy those are to do. They're a bit time consuming, but the pattern and wrap itself is really simple.


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

Very Nice! Great job, and I love the color combo,

PD


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Once*

You start to play with thread, you realize the effort put into good work....Nice Bass!!!! Pics help out green builders (like myself) and keep this site fun!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

lets have a good look at the blank itself... maybe we can help identify it...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Just to be Off topic-  how do you like those anti-rust guitar strings ? 


J/k- wrap looks great !!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> Just to be Off topic-  how do you like those anti-rust guitar strings ?


Actually, they're great!  The coating makes bending a little harder on the heavier guages, but they beat regular strings.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

basstardo said:


> Actually, they're great!  The coating makes bending a little harder on the heavier guages, but they beat regular strings.


lol again off topic...i just loaded my alvarez with some very light fender "super bullets" and they make bending a breeze...pure nickel plated steel...i wouldnt recomend them for heavy thrashing though...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I play blues mainly, so bends are a must. The Fender Super Bullet are nice, but my hands are sweatier than a 14 year old kid lookin' at a Playboy. I must have acid coming out of my skin because I'll burn up a set of strings in a week.


----------



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

If you identify the rod please post. I bought 3 at the expo in high point. Some specs on the rod would help also. I read the blanks could be discountined allstars.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I bought this one well before AllStar picked up their shop. I got this blank almost 2 years ago, so I doubt it's an AllStar. Whatever it is, I love it and wish I could find out what the heck it is so I could get a couple more.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Nice rod Terry
If the rest looks like that then you have a winner.


----------

